# Web page not responding, recover webpage



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

This has become an increasingly annoying problem for me. I click on a website or my home page and it opens up but then stops responding. In a moment I get a window at the screen bottom that says (for example) "xfinity.com not responding" "Recover webpage". When I click that small window the page refreshes and then almost immediately hangs/stops and in a few seconds I get the not responding message again. Some days are worse than others. I've run Malwarebytes/Norton security and get no indications of problems.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16323 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 1862 GB (1626 GB Free); D: 931 GB (78 GB Free); F: 3726 GB (3013 GB Free);
Motherboard: HP, 2B4B
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
Norton Security Suite


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Fox News site and occasionally some other site causes the same annoying problem for me in Internet Explorer 11 and Firefox 52.
If I'm patient and wait for the site to completely load before clicking on and scrolling through it, that sometimes helps.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Does not happen all the time. This morning it was particularly annoying. It happened on about 10-12 sites I visited (or tried to visit). My FB page, 5 different motorcycle sites, Comcast/Xfinity, and a few others. Tried computer restart, recycle modem etc. My browser is Edge.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used the Microsoft Edge browser in Windows 10, so I'm not familiar with it and what issues it may have.

My ISP is Spectrum(formerly Bright House) with the 200 Mbps download speed plan.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

